# Jeff Foiles Guilty



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.sj-r.com/top-stories/x206992 ... -100K-fine


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

13 months in the slammer, eh? Wonder how long until he gets out on "good behavior"...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

The sad thing is that some violent crime, child molesters and rapists get less time than Jeff................


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I wonder what he gets here in Canada this August?


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i gotta tell ya guys, it almost seems as you feel sorry for the guy...dont get me wrong, i bought my goose call from him personally, but when you think your above the law, its wrong....when you go outta your way to log hunters who werent there, make comments on videos, show illegal hunts..not smart!!! when you get to the point where you think your invinsible and could care less about rules and regulations, i dont have to much compasion for it...just my .02


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

> Re: Jeff Foiles Guilty
> by teamflightstoppersND » 24 Jun 2011 19:44
> 
> The sad thing is that some violent crime, child molesters and rapists get less time than Jeff................


Show some proof on this comment ... outside of Catholic Priests avoiding all prosecution - you are wrong.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

[quotei gotta tell ya guys, it almost seems as you feel sorry for the guy...dont get me wrong, i bought my goose call from him personally][/quote]

One of the more outrageous posts I have ever read..... On what info do you base this opinion on?

I would never buy any foiles merchandise and if i ever did before he was exposed for the true POS he is I certainly would not boast about it. I hope they throw the whole fricken library at him here in August. He should also forfiet his bogus lanyard and any profit made from his epic films such as the falling hens series.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

headshot said:


> He should also forfiet his bogus lanyard


Actually, according to him, all of his band-ridden lanyards (4) along with some Benellis and other hunting stuff were stolen out of his trailer last summer at the Game Fair in Anoka.

Karma is a B*TCH :beer:


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I also hope they throw the book at him! I just cant believe that he only has to go 2 years without his hunting privleges. I personally think thats bull it should be much more than just 2 years! And yeah i wouldnt brag about having his call, i will brag about throwing his call away the day that i heard of this and went out and bought a Barnie Calef sasquatch call! i love it! has anyone heard of what Barnie is up too?

Wacher 44 
Finish'em


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> 13 months in the slammer, eh? Wonder how long until he gets out on "good behavior"...


He wont get out early if he is just in the county jail. He probably will get work release and just have to spend the nights there. I dont know how it works in IL but in south dakota you can be fined for the violations but the State can also sue you in civil court. Usually the civil lawsuits far outweigh the fines for the violations. Guess I dont know if the state has charges against him too or if just the Feds went after him.


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a federal case so no jail for Foiles he will end up in a Federal Prison camp but he most likely will not be in prison for all 13 months the last one or two would be in a halfway house of his choosing.


----------



## iluvlabs (Jun 29, 2011)

Since what he did was a felony even though they revoked his license for 2 years it is still illegal for a convicted felon to have a firearm is'nt it?


----------



## Bprr86 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ima step up for jeff. He don't deserve the time he's getting nor the hate from all of you! He's an outdoorsman that enjoys the same sport of waterfowling as I do. He got caught up in the moment of some great hunts and couldn't call it quits. He's human unlike you fools who will prolly claim that you've never broken the rules.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He broke the rules and profited from it! His business was waterfowl hunting! Huge difference. Also saying you got caught up in a great hunt....no excuse. I took shells away from people who wanted to keep shooting. I was hunting with guys for late season honkers and one flock came in and we limited out. We were done in 10 mins of hunting light with birds wanting to land in our decoys. Get real. He broke the law and profited. He needed a harsher fine because it is his business.


----------



## Bprr86 (Jun 27, 2011)

He did break the rules that's the only thing ima agree with you about. But guess what the majority of us had did the same sometime in our life, except for people like you sitting behind a keyboard with your halo's on of course. And I'm not saying I break the rules everytime I go out because most of the time I never get a chance to. This guy is a great call maker, father, and most of all not a murderer, rapist, thief, terrorist, or freaking child molester like all you people act like he is. You all need to focus your anger and hate to those people.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

i agree with the guy above. there are far worse things he could have did. hell i have respect for the man for not getting caught until now


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Bprr86. This is not about hating. I don't hate Jeff, in fact I pity him and his family because they are all going to pay the price for his behavior. HOWEVER, he not only broke the law. He *knowingly *broke the law *many *times. That is a problem. If we all had the same attitude toward game laws that Jeff has, there would be no ducks or deer for anyone to hunt. The laws exist to protect the resource. If you break them you are likely to get caught. If you break the repeatedly, like Jeff did, you will eventually get caught. He knew what he was doing was wrong. Now he needs to pay the penalty. It's pretty simple.

Also, the majority of us do not break the laws, even ocassionally like you suggest. It's called self control. If you are pointing a weapon and pulling the trigger and get caught up in the moment and you can't stop you shouldn't be hunting. You are unsafe.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed there are far worse things he could have done.

Bprr86....

So since he had many counts against him for breaking the law. His hunt club doctored books so he could break the law. He had witnesses say he repeatedly broke the law. This is habit forming and is not an isolated instance or like you say an occasional happening. Then you add on top of it that he profited from it! The fine needed to be bigger. He plead out of a 23 charges.

I am not saying his is not a good call maker his calls are top notch. I am not saying he is a bad father. I am not saying he is a poor human. He made many bad decisions and needs to pay the piper. He profited from these decisions. Just like I have mentioned most people who break the law when it is tied to business have to forfeit earnings and income. The fine does not out weigh the profit he made in the years he has been working and committing these crimes.

Here are some excerpts of what he did and shows his profit.


> According to the plea agreements filed in court Thursday, between 2003 and 2007, Foiles sold and guided waterfowl hunts at the club for the purpose of illegally hunting ducks and geese in excess of hunters' individual daily bag limits. Guided hunters paid $250 per day for hunts at the club. Foiles and others at the club also falsified hunting records in order to conceal the excesses.


That is 4 years of people paying $250 a day/per person to hunt with him. He was charged with 10 counts of making false documents to conceal over limits. How many times did he do it and not get caught? The fine should have been the max. Jail time was a little harsh even though he will spend it is a "country club" like people are saying but he is still away from family. He should have lost his hunting privileges for more than 2 years... should have been a minimum of 10 years.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow if you have repect for someone who doesn't get caught, you have some problems of your own. And most of DO NOT break the law! as soon as the last bird is shot that is it no matter if it takes 15 min to get all of our birds or 2 hours when we are done we are done. I guess we just have a lot more self control than others! if you can't contorl yourself than your not out there for the beauty of the sport! For you guys who don't get some what upset for someone like him doing things like that you dont love the sport as much as you think and say.

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sat at the kitchen table of a well known goose killer in May of 2001. Somehow the conversation turned to Foiles calls and he looked me dead in the eye and said kid....stay as far away from that guy as you can....dont even sit near him in the waiting room at calling competitions. I (being the know it all or want to know it all smart a$$ 21 year old that I was in 2001) asked him why's that now? He replied " you ll see kid....one of these days. I m glad to say I ve never spent a dime on anything associated with Jeff. I personally would have rather seen him get 2 yrs probabtion and a lifetime ban of hunting rights in the U.S. I think that would be a more justified sentence. I hope Canada revokes all hunting rights.

INhonker


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Bprr86 said:


> He did break the rules that's the only thing ima agree with you about. But guess what the majority of us had did the same sometime in our life, except for people like you sitting behind a keyboard with your halo's on of course. *And I'm not saying I break the rules everytime I go out because most of the time I never get a chance to.* This guy is a great call maker, father, and most of all not a murderer, rapist, thief, terrorist, or freaking child molester like all you people act like he is. You all need to focus your anger and hate to those people.


So what you're saying is you would break the rules everytime you got out but you dont get the chance. uke: :******: 
I think his calls suck and he his being a poor father by setting a bad example.What kind of a father teaches his kid to be a outlaw?
If he did something stupid once I'd a be a little more forgiving but this a$$ did this for YEARS!


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree! No arguments here!

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

prairie hunter said:


> > Re: Jeff Foiles Guilty
> > by teamflightstoppersND » 24 Jun 2011 19:44
> >
> > The sad thing is that some violent crime, child molesters and rapists get less time than Jeff................
> ...


I am a police officer and have locked up a butt ton of society's dirtballs. and prairie hunter is right some child molestors and persons who commit homicide get less time. Our legal system checks and balances have really fallen to the wayside. Our prosecutors are golf buddies with the defense attroney's, and make deals on the golf course.


----------



## slipstream (Dec 29, 2006)

lesserhunter said:


> i agree with the guy above. there are far worse things he could have did. hell i have respect for the man for not getting caught until now


If this was said without tongue in cheek, this is one of the stupidest things I've read and represents the type of mind that perverts true sportsmanship.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow........ The proof is he broke the law for an extended period of time. The first time could be a mistake but not several years and dozens of violations. Give yer fricken head a shake.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bprrr 86 is a Foiles prostaffer as he only has 2 posts ever on this site. Its okay Bprr I would stick up for the guy who makes hundreds of thousands of dollars off of raping the natural resources too. oh yeah and he makes you famous in his hunting videos. He broke the law period and if you break the law you need to pay for it and he is. I for one am glad that a high profile person has gotten caught. Maybe it will help to cut down on poaching and over limits being taken. No one is above the law! Heck even Willie Nelson is being prosecuted for his marijuana use in Texas. :lol:

In other news killers do get off the hook everyday just look at the case in Florida. I'm not saying....I'm just saying


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I get caught up in the hunt all the time......... But still don't shoot more than my limit and I don't even have a halo....... It's called restraint....Something any mature adult should have.......Thats just a poor excuse. When you are a guide it is your job to oversee your clients. I guess if he is worried he might not get as good a tip if he doesn't allow his clients to overlimit maybe he should find some new clients. This man is in the public eye.... as such he has MORE responsiblity to follow the law and set a good example. By allowing what he did, he basically told his clients that type of behavior is OK. It's no different than the Hollywood crowd who think they are above the law............ 
I'm not aware of the full punishment he got but hopefully they took away his ability to guide/outfit for a while too.

And while some see his punishment as too harsh compared to other crimes I say it isn't. How about rather than denouce his punishment we make an effort to have the punishment for those other crimes where they should be. Two wrongs don't make a right................ I have a hard time listening to the fairness argument by or about someone who is convicted of a violation that deals with "fairness".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey...this just popped into my head.... Wasn't Jeff accused of "floating" a 4th shell a few times and even in one of his video's he was some what caught doing it. But said he did not he was just a fast reloader.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

shooting geese in the park is o.k. also


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Their is a heck of a lot of difference between being in the moment and accidentally shooting an extra duck, and being a professional, where you and your chronies are raping a natural resource for profit. All the while propping yourself up as a "pro".

If you are in it as a business as a pro, you will be held to the letter of the law even further and your own conscience should make you be ever aware of it as a situation like this one will ruin you and your way of life forever. Just like a construction contractor, word will get out if he screws over everyone he works for or breaks codes and soon he will have no business or be in trouble with the law. Now the average joe that remodels a room in his house and forgets a permit, forgivable, and he hurt nobody with his accident.

Every cent from every call, every video, every endorsement this man ever made should be forfeited for violations of this magnitude.

He admitted wrongdoing, plead to a deal to get less jail time which in every level of the law is done. He is guilty.

Anyone whom defends him is no better, especially when saying what he did doesn't compare to murderers. Both murderers and poachers break the law and do so fully knowing the consequences of what they are doing. Each law has their own repercussions and he got his.

All should be sent up the river, and that is what is wrong with society. Too many people justifying what they did by pointing out worse.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I would have like to see a different puninshment dealt out to him. I am not sure the jail time is needed, hitting him in the pocketbook would leave a better impression on him IMO. (The cellmate notwithstanding) I would like them to get a forensic accountant in and go through the financials from when this all started and make him and the company forfeit 1/2 of all monies earned from the club/calls/vids etc. Then on top of that, I would make him forfeit 25% of all future money from his enterprise. The money could go directly to DU/Delta and other waterfowl related groups. I would encorperate anyone associated with him to the same future punishment, preventing Cole from taking over. On top of all this, a lifetime ban of hunting would be a given. This is just me. Or, he could have to do community service at the local parks and scrape goose poo for the cities.....At least he could have a good count of the bands in the area. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Big T... My point exactly. He is making $$$ and still making $$$ off of his wrong doings.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish Jeff would have handed the company over to his son Cole. Maybe then I could buy another call from Foiles Inc. The tarnished reputation leaves me in a tough spot after being a Foiles Migrator supporter for many years.

Please dont compare murderers to jeff, because in that case you might as well compare speeders to jeff also


----------



## GreenKing (Jul 11, 2011)

SCREW FOILES! THE END!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

GreenKing said:


> SCREW FOILES! THE END!


you are awesome.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess this really takes the heat off me stealing his guns and lanyards from the gamefair. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I guess this really takes the heat off me stealing his guns and lanyards from the gamefair. oke:


Nope...that is evidence....Guns used in taking game....bands from game....calls used in taking game... oke:


----------

